# main shut off valve



## woodlover (Jul 4, 2007)

I am doing a small bath remodel and the main shut off valve is not turning the water off all the way,I still get a small 1/4" stream coming out of the laundry tub when I open it to relieve the pressure in the lines ( that is the lowest point in the house ).This house is 90 yrs old and all the plumbing is galvanized pipe. I am cutting out all the old piping to the bath and want to put two lever shut off valves that come off the main water supply line that feed the bathroom. Is there any way I can get these two shut off valves in with out making a big mess in the basement?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Call the city water dept, tell them what is up and they will send someone out to help shut the water off on there side of the main shut off.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I watched a guy swap out a home's main "live"....there was some water spilled, but the basement wasn't finished so it was a non-issue ~ other than the price for a Sunday night call out


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I had the same problem at my house. I just went to the curb and shut the water off at the meter.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

If the place you intend to add the valves is higher than the sink (and not on the same pipe) letting the sink run will get rid of most of that water. I change out angle stops in Apartments that don't shut all the way off a lot and usually don't even drip if it's above a faucet I can let run. A good Shop Vac also makes a decent back-up. Time how long it takes to fill a gallon jug and multiply that by the 10 to 20 gallons your Shop Vac holds...That's how long you have to work.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Freeze it and replace the main shut off.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Freeze it and replace the main shut off.


Agree 1000% freeze and replace is by far the easiest fastest way.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Be a man, do it live. Your not a plumber unless you've got a few live repairs under your belt. JK. Freeze it if you have pipe freezing equipment. You could prolly rent some if you daon't have any or pay someone to do it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ok am I missing something here. In dc there is a house main shut off and a street shut off.

If the house shut off is broken we shut the street shut off down. replace the house shut off and bingo your a hero


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> ok am I missing something here. In dc there is a house main shut off and a street shut off.
> 
> If the house shut off is broken we shut the street shut off down. replace the house shut off and bingo your a hero


 
yeah, some thing here in Baton Rouge LA


----------



## metx (Aug 2, 2008)

use a jet sweat .or snake bite or compression fitting .or rent a propress .live baby live


----------

